# Looking for a good rib glaze



## bignick

I love my dry ribs, but looking to change it up a bit. I don't want to just mop sauce on them, was looking for something a bit thinner. I found this recipe on another site:

Heres a rib glaze that I have been working on that I hope you will give a try. I am liking it a lot and find it a nice change from dry or sauced ribs. 

1/3 cup honey 
1/4 BBQ sauce 
1/4 apple juice 
1/8 cup cider vinegar 
1/8 cup bourbon 

Combine ingredients and wisk together well. Paint on ribs every 10 to 15 minutes during the last hour of cooking for a nice shiny glaze. 

Does anyone else have any glaze recipes that they would like to share?
Thanks,
Nick


----------



## tasunkawitko

best things i've ever seen is 1/3 cup of cider vinegar, 1/3 cup of plain yellow mustard and 1/3 cup of brown sugar mixed together.

heat in a saucepan until well-blended and dissolved, then set aside, covered.

brush on ribs just a minute or two before they come off the grate, then again the moment they come off the grate. puts a deep, dark-red crackle on them and it tastes great! - be careful just to get a thin glaze on, don't goop it on.

have also heard of people glazing on straight honey just before they pull the ribs. sounds good, but i ahve never tried it since i ahve found the recipe above to be SOOOO good. here's a look at the results:


----------



## smokebuzz

I just use a sweet bbq sauce that i have made, thicken it a bit.


----------



## travcoman45

1/2 melted butter
1/2 honey
brush on as soon as they come outa the smoker an wait bout 30 minutes.


----------



## pinkmeat

I think the one I have been using with rave reviews is....

(I will verify this weekend...one thing is half part, can't quite remember which)

1 part brown sugar
1 part honey mustard
1/2 part apple cider vinegar

reduce in small pan on the stove, then brush on right before you pull the ribs off the smoker for a nice glaze. I like this better than any bbq sauce now.


----------



## bbq engineer

Take a look at this website and this glaze. I just love it. 

http://www.amazingribs.com/recipes/p...pig_candy.html

It is a concentrated apple juice and maple syrup glaze with some of your rub, hot sauce, and apple juice and rib drippings from the foil. It is so good that I load up a side bottle of this for people to drizzle on their ribs as well. It is really good.

The website is pretty good as well...while you are there take a look around.


----------



## alx

Only thing i do different is "set" glaze on smoker and add some of my bbq sauce.


----------



## bassman

Give this site a try.  I haven't tried any of these but I do have a couple printed off.  Maybe you'll at least get some ideas here.  Good luck.

http://bbq.about.com/od/barbecuesauc...d_of_sauce.htm


----------



## bigbaldbbq

1 cup favorite BBQ sauce
1/4 cup honey

Glaze on ribs. Good to go!


----------



## gooose53

I've done this one too.....and everyone said they were the best ribs I've ever done!  Highly recommend!!


----------



## jamesb

If I glaze, I use something silimar to Danny Gaulden's rib glaze. Basically equal parts brown sugar, yellow mustard and apple cider vinegar... You can change the ratios to your tastes, but they come out pretty good.


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Big Nick,
Any chance of getting your dry rub recipe? _ I like Head Country BBQ sauce and some honey on my ribs._


----------



## bignick

I have been so friggin busy with this new job that I am just now getting back to this (guess I can't complain that I am employeed considering the job market)...haven't had a chance to fire up the smoker until this weekend.  We are doing Mother's day early this year, cuz mom 'n' nem are going on a cruise next week and won't be here.

Thanks for everyone who gave me suggestions.  It will be hard to pick which one I will use, they all look really good.  Gonna do some pulled pork as well.

Adios Amigos


----------



## linescum

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...light=linescum

here's a thread where i used iron chef general tsoas glaze and they were awesome


----------



## rivet

Good Grief folks, you all have some daggone good glazes! Yowza! 

Note to myself- MAKE RIBS.

Thanks for sharing, and points to BigNick for starting.


----------



## tn_bbq

Your favorite jelly + BBQ sauce

Lots of sugar, so be careful and don't burn em.


----------



## travcoman45

50% real unsalted butter melted - 50% Honey.  Mix well spread on as soon as the come outa the smoker an let em sit fer 1/2 hour.  Easy an super tastey!


----------



## bignick

Looks like I will be using this one.  Thanks for all the input.  My butt has plataued at 151 and the ribs are sitting on the counter getting ready to go in about 15 minutes.  The ole lady took the camera with her to NYC, so no Q view this time.  Sorry guys n' gals.  Its been raining for two days here in Memphis, but the smoke's still rollin!  The beer got popped a lil early today, so it should be an interesting family gathering!


----------



## solaryellow

Sorry to dig up an old thread but this was the glaze I used this weekend and the wow factor was high. I only brushed it on twice and that was every 30 minutes but it worked its magic. Next time I may go with a little less cider vinegar. The bbq sauce I used was Sweetbaby Rays.


----------



## bignick

I don't even remember starting this thread.  I just did a search for "rib glaze" and #1 was a thread I started last year.  I'm going with the mustard, brown sugar, cider vinegar in equal parts and give that a whorl.


----------



## otter

Hey  this is Otter Try adding 1/2 Cup Of Brown Sugar with what you have I think You will be Pleased Sounds Good


----------



## squirrel

Great stuff. Gosh those ribs look tasty!!!


----------



## gatorfan316

Cider vinegar or apple cider?


----------



## rbranstner

I usually just put some BBQ sauce on them but I am liking some of these idea's and I will have to give some of them a try next time on my ribs.


----------



## thunderdome

Jeff's sauce adds a nice glaze to 'em


----------



## sqwib

I use Sweet Baby Rays and the rib juices.


----------



## ugaboz

here is mine


----------



## shellbellc

T-Bones sticky apple ribs...THE best! 

I've been using this for a few years now, hubs won a back yard comp with it...it's definitely a sweet sauce, I tweek the paprika and pepper a little bit. You won't be disappointed in this glaze...

*Sticky apple ribs*


For the sauce:

1/4tsp pepper
1/4tsp paprika
1/4tsp cinamon
1/4tsp garlic salt
1 cup brown sugar ( tightly packed )
1/2 cup apple sauce
1/4 cup ketchup
3 tblsp lemon juice

Mix all above ingredients and heat over low heat till smooth, refridgerate overnight ( optional )

rub down ribs with your favorite rub ,wrap and place in fridge overnight ,if using babybacks remove the membrane,place in smoker nextday and follow 3-2-1- method using apple for smoke ,spraying periodically with applejuice.
Use sauce generously (on both sides ) or to taste when foiling along with a little splash of applejuice.
Baste with sauce both sides 2 times after removing from foil, during the set-up time ( last hour ).

This will make enough sauce to do approx 6 full slabs of babybacks,and the end result should be deliciously sticky sweet apple ribs ...


----------



## ak1

Here's something I tried recently.

1/2 cup fancy molasses

1/2 cup ketchup

2 garlic cloves minced

1 1/2 tsp Dijon mustard

1 Tbsp cider vinegar.


----------



## bbqchamp

i think that i'm going to try all of these recipes today


----------



## dockman

Great thread! Thought I would drag it back out of the dungeon.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

R I B S ~~~~~~~~ 011.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jun 5, 2013





  Simply Turbinato Sugar sprinkle on top fairly grnerously.


----------



## woodcutter

Some good looking glazes, great old thread!


----------



## templar

I used the BBQ sauce recipe from the back of the French's Spicy Brown Mustard bottle with tasty results. Once the smoking was done I just slathered this BBQ Sauce on them then let them smoke for a few more min to thicken the sauce.













20130806_155803.jpg



__ templar
__ Aug 6, 2013


















20130806_155901(0).jpg



__ templar
__ Aug 6, 2013


----------

